# Scheduling problems



## Sunnyjane (Mar 4, 2021)

So, I work early morning shifts, always have. We recently got a new ETL who started scheduling me all over the place. I talked to him about it, and put in a request for availability change to have a more consistent schedule. He approved it, then proceeded to schedule me outside of that availability every single day on the new schedule. I plan on talking to HR or the SD about it, but with the schedule already out admI'm just stuck with those hours,  or no hours at all?


----------



## secretsanta (Mar 4, 2021)

If your availability is approved and they scheduled outside of it, I would talk to your TL or ETL letting them know which shifts, the sooner the better. It gives them time to find someone else for those times. Chances are is that because your ETL is new they just forgot because they have so many other TMs to schedule as well. If they don’t change it after you talk to them, then I would explain to HR what happened


----------



## Sunnyjane (Mar 4, 2021)

It's my understanding that when they try to schedule outside availability it flags it, or they have to override it?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 4, 2021)

Hours were limited now. Talk to your etl or tl.


----------



## StyleStar (Mar 4, 2021)

They can't hold you accountable if they schedule you outside of your availability. I don't know what work center you are in, but I'm assuming your etl was scheduling you originally based on when he needed you. Just remember the schedule is written based on business needs not availability, so if you aren't needed in the morning you may feel a decrease in hours.


----------



## Sunnyjane (Mar 4, 2021)

I work Gm, and own H&B. Everyone who owns an area and works freight is scheduled to start at 5 am. He started scheduling me stupid hours because corporate wants open to close coverage in specialty areas, but didn't give enough hours to cover it. So, they took 30 of my (gm) hrs and put it down as me working cosmetics, except I'm still actually working my own area. It's a mess.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 4, 2021)

Beauty is style, not gm. Please talk to your tl or etl.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 5, 2021)

At my store Beauty is Specialty Sales along with Tech, and they have their own TL (separate from Style & GM TLs). ASANTS, though, but yeah, I'd start with your TL. They might not be happy with you being scheduled all over the place, either.


----------



## Caliwest (Mar 6, 2021)

Sunnyjane said:


> I work Gm, and own H&B. Everyone who owns an area and works freight is scheduled to start at 5 am. He started scheduling me stupid hours because corporate wants open to close coverage in specialty areas, but didn't give enough hours to cover it. So, they took 30 of my (gm) hrs and put it down as me working cosmetics, except I'm still actually working my own area. It's a mess.


I haven't worked my dbo area since my name went on it.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 6, 2021)

Sunnyjane said:


> So, I work early morning shifts, always have. We recently got a new ETL who started scheduling me all over the place. I talked to him about it, and put in a request for availability change to have a more consistent schedule. He approved it, then proceeded to schedule me outside of that availability every single day on the new schedule. I plan on talking to HR or the SD about it, but with the schedule already out admI'm just stuck with those hours,  or no hours at all?


When was availability change approved can sometimes take a couple of weeks before you see it on schedule. They always say at my store to put in availability requests 2 weeks prior to needed availability change. Also if you can only work mornings be prepared for less hours.


----------

